# 243 howa



## BRIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

i just traded for a 243 howa 1500 with a houge stock, love the rifle shoots great!! but would like to lighten it up some by putting on a differant stock, any thoughts??


----------



## dogtalker (Feb 17, 2010)

can you buy the axiom stock aftermarket. it looks to be light.


----------

